# Selling cheese



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I could not believe it when I called about selling my milk and cheese. Do you know the Gov. Requires you to have one room for processing milk another whole room for cheese making. Doesn't make sense to me to be able to pour up your milk in there but not make cheese in same room. I guess they do not realize that the cheese is made from that milk. Duh. So needless to say I will only sell milk. Not gonna make two rooms!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you know, I can believe it. the regulations that are put in place seem to protect the big corporations that have the money to set up these elaborate processes for their products.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultimately they don't want the little guy in business. So they make it as hard and expensive as possible so you won't do it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how sad is that?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you really think about it, it makes sense. One room to process the milk which is brought in straight out of the milking parlor with contaminates. One CLEAN room to make cheese where there is less likelihood of contamination. It seems excessive, but does make sense. And the first time you got sued for someone getting sick off your cheese because of contamination...and you would have wished for that 2nd room.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah so the milk is brought in with contaminants which people will drink and that's OK but eating cheese after I pasteurize that milk to make cheese isn't. Go figure. It a useless thing to argue anyway as the government has rules and that's that. So only one very clean room for me.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

The man that came out to help me get started said I had a very clean place. I also carry insurance just in case.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The rules are that way to keep pasteurized and unpasteurized milk separate. The rules can be very tiresome and frustrating, but they are meant to help protect consumer health and you from a lawsuit if anything were to go wrong. Unless you make cheese from all of your stored milk every day, they pasteurized and unpasteurized will be in the same room and possibly contaminating each other. 

Could you divide the room you have? What state do you live in?

I'm sorry it has been so frustrating. It really does seem like you have to jump through flaming hoops sometimes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

from how I understand it here is Texas...you can sell cheese legally if its has cured a certain time..I think 9 weeks or longer..selling milk however, raw or pasturized is illegal with out a grade A, so we do a goat share...


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

No the room is too small for separating. Thanks for your kind words. I am just gonna stick with selling the milk.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I am getting a permit.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The reason behind that is you process milk where there are animals/dust/flys (milking parlor). By moving it away at least one more room, it helps eliminate contamination. Here is another kicker. You cant house animals right next to your milking parlor. You have to have a loafing area between them and their access point or have it totally separate.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, the gov. Agent went over all that with me. I have the set up just need to build the milk parlor. I made him come out and tell me what I needed to do. In our state you contact the agri dept for, cheese making which is seperate from dairy. Not sure why.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What state are you in? Cheese would be a thing we would love to do but the price of the equipment is INSANE!!!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

a very good idea to make 2 rooms. then more space
 you guys just dont get it

imagine you are owning goats and you have to keep them in your house you surely would separate them. you surely dont want to sleep with them!!! duh


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ I have no idea what was trying to be said but it sure was funny  hehe


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Sleeping with a goat and making cheese now that connects. Oh I am in S.C.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK my hubby said that he thinks maybe yall think I am milking my doe in my milk parlor. I am not. This room is separate and clean just for pouring, straining, putting in bottles and washing my buckets and stuff. Wanted clear that up.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. I knew the difference. But its still a contamination issue. You're bringing the "dirty" buckets and milk into the milk processing area. Yes, you will be cleaning and sterilizing that area each time but it would still not be a "clean" area for food processing. It seems excessive but in the long run helps protect you from lawsuits if someone were to get sick.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK I rest my case. Hee hee


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha.. you put up a good fight!!


----------

